# Ball Joint on 1988 Sentra -need short sweet advice



## Kris Ryback (Apr 19, 2004)

:fluffy: Hello,

1988 SENTRA

Last week I changed the struts on my "old bomber" and now would like to change the ball joints which are well worn.

I know I must remove the Half Shaft to change the Ball Joint.

My question is concerning the removal of the Half Shaft and what tools and seal replacements are necessary to replace it after the Ball Joint has been changed.

1. where should I pry the Half Shaft to remove it or will just wiggleing it get it to slip out?

2. To put it back in do I just need to tap it back in place or do I need special tools to do the job? What seals should I purchase to do the job?

ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS TO SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETE THIS PROJECT.

THANKS AGAIN

KRIS


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't have a b12, so i won't comment on the ball joint. But the Half Shaft will either slip out of the steering nuckle after you take the bolt off or you will need one of those 3 claw gear pullers, i seen it be hard and easy on the same car. to get it out of the tranny there is a spot at the bottom where you put in something to pry it out. DON'T yank the axle out by the shaft unless you plan on replacing it. I think i've heard bad things about taking both axles out at the same time.

_I DON'T HAVE A B12 so this part might not be correct.
I could be wrong, but I thought that the b12 ball joint was part of the control arm and according to the factory not replaceable, but someone on here had found just the ball joint and so i guess it can be replaced by itself._


----------

